# حتة فيديو تحفففففففففة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شوفتو حد بيغني عن الذبابة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


[YOUTUBE]TCUosF4AiwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

هششتها وطارت

تيرا لام لام ههههههههههه

تحفة تحفة يا روكاااااا

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههه

عبيط زى ما قال الكتاب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ظريف قوي الشخص ده

خصوصا كماننه بتاعته

شكرا ليكي رووكا​*


----------



## دارتنيان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه جميل


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

صوته حلو  رغم أن كلامه مش مفهوم

هههههههههههه

شكرا جداا


----------



## نداء الروح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*تسلم على الموضوع *

*^_^*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هششتها وطارت
> 
> تيرا لام لام ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*فهششتها يا بت ههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> عبيط زى ما قال الكتاب​


*كتاب ايه بقا ههههه*
*ده عامل فيديو تاني بيقلد محمد منير هههه:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ظريف قوي الشخص ده
> 
> خصوصا كماننه بتاعته
> 
> شكرا ليكي رووكا​*


*تحفة اصلا *
*ميرسي مايكل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه جميل


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
تحفه ههههههههههه
ثانكس روكا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> صوته حلو  رغم أن كلامه مش مفهوم
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا جداا


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> تحفه ههههههههههه
> ثانكس روكا
> ​


*هههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا كوكي:smile02*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه دا احسن يروح يدفن نفسه 

شكرا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههه دا احسن يروح يدفن نفسه
> 
> شكرا روكا


*هههههههههه*
*ليه بس *
*ده حتة سكر:a63:*​


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحفة بجد روكا
بس بجد دى موهبة
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههه
جمييييلة يابت ياروكا
تسلم ايديكى :t25:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اه شوفتها من فتره عل الفيس
ميرسي ياقمر​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
الراجل ده ضارب اوى
ميرسى لك يا روكا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *تحفة بجد روكا
> بس بجد دى موهبة
> *


*ههههههههههه*
*اه فظيع بجد*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> جمييييلة يابت ياروكا
> تسلم ايديكى :t25:*​


*ميرسي يا بت يا مرمر*
*وايديكي اللي كتبت الرد:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اه شوفتها من فتره عل الفيس
> ميرسي ياقمر​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> الراجل ده ضارب اوى
> ميرسى لك يا روكا
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ضارب بس يا ديدي*
*ضارب خاااااااااالص:smile02*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه جامدة قوة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه جامدة قوة*​


*هههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة:dance:*​


----------

